# I want to sell coffee beans and roasters



## badmaash

Hi

For my next project I am thinking of selling coffee beans and roasters online

Where do I get the beans from?

Thanks

B


----------



## Eyedee

Forgive my sarcasm BUT ------Sumatra, Ethiopia, Brazil, Kenya India, El Salvadore.

Ian


----------



## badmaash

Eyedee said:


> Forgive my sarcasm BUT ------Sumatra, Ethiopia, Brazil, Kenya India, El Salvadore.
> 
> Ian


Do they usually want people to buy huge loads?

Thanks

B


----------



## coffeebean

When you say you want to sell coffee beans and roasters online, are you looking at commercial or domestic roasters? Have you got warehouse facilities or are you looking at selling things on a dropship basis?

Andy


----------



## badmaash

coffeebean said:


> When you say you want to sell coffee beans and roasters online, are you looking at commercial or domestic roasters? Have you got warehouse facilities or are you looking at selling things on a dropship basis?
> 
> Andy


Hi

This project is not happening now.....

I bought a domain a couple of days ago and now get an email saying that actually someone else bought it before me and they are gonna refund my money

Domain is gone, project is gone.............


----------



## JohnnieWalker

?

So a domain registrar let you purchase a domain that was unavailable!

Checking a domain is available is normally the first step in purchasing a domain name!

Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


----------



## badmaash

JohnnieWalker said:


> ?
> 
> So a domain registrar let you purchase a domain that was unavailable!
> 
> Checking a domain is available is normally the first step in purchasing a domain name!
> 
> Coffee & Accessories available at http://TheCoffeeShop.Co


Yes!

I think this is possible when buying .co.uk domains as I think the reg process can sometimes take longer than when buying a .com

This is the first time I have lost a domain after actually buying it

This is messed up!


----------



## Glenn

Where possible avoid the lower priced domain resellers and stick with accredited organisations. They have instant access and not cached databases. I have a recommended registrar that has handled well over 100 domains for me without a single issue.


----------



## badmaash

Glenn said:


> Where possible avoid the lower priced domain resellers and stick with accredited organisations. They have instant access and not cached databases. I have a recommended registrar that has handled well over 100 domains for me without a single issue.


You sound like me!

I got tons of domains too.....

You must have some good ones?


----------



## badmaash

coffeebean said:


> When you say you want to sell coffee beans and roasters online, are you looking at commercial or domestic roasters? Have you got warehouse facilities or are you looking at selling things on a dropship basis?
> 
> Andy


Hi

Actually the project is back on..... but at a later date

Yes I have a warehouse but it is not big enough for additional business ventures

I had a look at hasbeans site and saw how much equipment he/she is using to make a £4.50 bag of beans......

My question is, if doing a pure online business will selling coffee beans make bank?

So lets say you got his £4.50 take off the VAT then you got £4.09

Lets say that the coffee beans and overheads cost £2, then I am left with £2.09 profit

Then lets minus the transaction fees and tax you are left with about £1.68 profit

Are my calculations right?


----------



## coffeebean

Firstly, there is no VAT charged on beans. If you are doing it purely online and not roasting the beans yourself, your margins are going to be lower, but then if you are doing it on a dropship basis, you will have no need of a warehouse! For example, if your customer ordered 250g of beans from you and you charged £4.50 + postage, you could order the beans from me for £3.50 + postage and I would post them to your customer meaning you have made £1.


----------



## badmaash

coffeebean said:


> Firstly, there is no VAT charged on beans. If you are doing it purely online and not roasting the beans yourself, your margins are going to be lower, but then if you are doing it on a dropship basis, you will have no need of a warehouse! For example, if your customer ordered 250g of beans from you and you charged £4.50 + postage, you could order the beans from me for £3.50 + postage and I would post them to your customer meaning you have made £1.


Let me come back to you on this...... I think there is another way to do this.........

BTW - what is your business model.?

You roast the beans, package them and sell them online, you also sell from you van at certain locations? Do you also do wholesale to other coffee shops?

Thanks


----------



## coffeebean

badmaash said:


> You roast the beans, package them and sell them online, you also sell from you van at certain locations? Do you also do wholesale to other coffee shops?
> 
> Thanks


That's pretty much it, yes.


----------



## Yes Row

2 posts prior to this were deleted by Glenn and the user banned for advertising without permission

Isn't that the best email address ever!


----------



## coffeechap

Would you be one if you ordered from them?


----------



## DavecUK

I read this thread, checked my coffee in case someone had dropped some drugs in it that I wasn't aware of.... the whole thing is surreal. We have a poster who clearly knows nothing about the business he wants to get into (selling beans and roasters) and when i say nothing, I mean nothing. I assumed it was a troll post, but perhaps it's not, I realise we all need to start somewhere, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## vikingboy

I've got mates who do this thing all the time, they smell margin in areas they have little previous experience in and then figure out how to monetise from there. They are good at marketing, branding and negotiating and have managed to push into all sorts of diverse areas. Next time you hear from OP hey may just be the next Londinium or hasbean! He may alternatively have figured out the margins make the opportunity cost non viable too. Good luck anyway....


----------



## Daren

Yes Row said:


> Isn't that the best email address ever!


Very appropriate for someone who expects to use the forum as a free advertising service. Slight spelling mistake though


----------



## Jaspers

I agree with DavecUK. The whole thread is barking. I roast and sell my own beans and can say with a tad of confidence that the busines idea/plan reads like Monty Python. I've had a look at HasBeans website.....oh my goodness. It has given me a laugh though.....perhaps it's meant as a spoof! That email address....wow I'm still laughing. Isn't it illegal to have something as good as that?


----------



## Eyedee

I think, like his domain name, it all fell apart after the first post.

Ian


----------



## MattRobbo45

Absolutely bonkers. His next post will be advising us that he's a Nigerian Prince and has millions of pounds he wants to transfer into the UK. Just needs our bank details and mother's maiden name and we can have 10% commission


----------



## coffeechops

Why is it I always see these after the fun is over... the interesting bit has always been (correctly) moderated out before I get a chance to laugh at it!

So what was the email address that caused such amusement?


----------



## The Systemic Kid

It contained a crude reference which female forum members might find distasteful - so it was removed.


----------



## coffeechops

Ah. Maybe not so funny then.

You're still too bloody efficient


----------



## The Systemic Kid

.........


----------



## vikingboy

is a real name....its turkish I recall.....although I was surprised when introduced to someone in a business meeting a few years ago. My poker face didn't hold for sure.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Indeed, there is such a surname.


----------



## DavecUK

The Systemic Kid said:


> Indeed, there is such a surname.


I am pretty sure one of my old bosses many years ago now, had a middle name that was the same....I'm sure of it, because a lot of people used it instead of his first name as a sign of affection.


----------



## Daren

The Systemic Kid said:


> Indeed, there is such a surname.


I meet loads of people with the same name everyday at work - well that's the name I give them


----------



## The Systemic Kid

DavecUK said:


> I am pretty sure one of my old bosses many years ago now, had a middle name that was the same....I'm sure of it, because a lot of people used it instead of his first name as a sign of affection.


Boom, boom


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Daren said:


> I meet loads of people with the same name everyday at work - well that's the name I give them


This must be a tad confusing to anyone connecting with this thread in reverse. And no, please don't go there again folks


----------



## ajh101

No, don't start at the wrong end...


----------



## The Systemic Kid

ajh101 said:


> No, don't start at the wrong end...


Behave!!!


----------



## Yes Row

By jingo, there is some heavy moderating going on here. One of my posts has disappeared without trace. I would have thought with us all being grown ups we would understand that the chaps name only sounded rude.

I am sure nobody would have been offended by playground humour


----------



## garydyke1

Was the guys name Mike Hunt or Mr P. Neiss ?


----------



## Yes Row

The former spelt with a K


----------



## Daren

If I said I'll "See you next Tuesday" you should get the picture


----------

